# Iron Man vs. Perfect Cell



## velociraptor (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey guys i'm new here.

Iron Man is in his Bleeding Edge armor no prep time.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 20, 2013)

._. Lurk


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 20, 2013)

Cell wins, prove me wrong


----------



## velociraptor (Apr 20, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> ._. Lurk



Thanks for your vague contribution


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2013)

Iron man solos his Ego is universal


----------



## velociraptor (Apr 20, 2013)

Cell should be able to win since he has the durability and regeneration to survive as many repulser blasts as Iron man can throw at him

He also has superior strength and speed.

So someone enlighten me how is Tony getting out of this one without prep?


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 20, 2013)

So spite was your intention


----------



## raizen28 (Apr 20, 2013)

Unknown is gonna solo this thread


----------



## velociraptor (Apr 20, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> So spite was your intention



So general consensus is for Cell then? Alrighty Cell wins.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Iron man solos his Ego is universal


Shame. Cell's star level ego has spirit.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Solrac (Apr 21, 2013)

so Perfect Cell stomps Iron Man I take it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## JoJo (Apr 21, 2013)

Pecola said:


> so Perfect Cell stomps Iron Man I take it?



Faster than Iron Man can "I'm richer than you".


----------



## velociraptor (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry Tony can't use infinity gauntlet, try again.


----------



## tenshi143 (Apr 21, 2013)

velociraptor said:


> Cell should be able to win since he has the durability and regeneration to survive as many repulser blasts as Iron man can throw at him
> 
> He also has superior strength and speed.
> 
> ...



What the actual fuck man.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Faster than Iron Man can "I'm richer than you".







velociraptor said:


> Sorry Tony can't use infinity gauntlet, try again.


Never said he could.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2013)

velociraptor said:


> Cell should be able to win since he has the durability and regeneration to survive as many repulser blasts as Iron man can throw at him
> 
> He also has superior strength and speed.
> 
> So someone enlighten me how is Tony getting out of this one without prep?



Because his armor has displayed tech like
>Converting Wonderman into ion form and containing him
>Picosecond reactions
>Able to survive hits from a semi serious Thor
>Energy absorption that has worked on beings more powerful than Cell
>Teleportation of his own
>Spider sense copying
>An energy blade that can hurt Worthy Grey Gargoyle
>Tech that can detect Doctor strange on the Astral plane
>Absolute 0
>Nanites
>Zero point energy
etc

You never specified the equipment as Bleeding Edge like most Ironman armor has been equiped with several things over it's career. We're talking about a man who creates mini black hole nukes as one of his everyday inventions that he invents. 

This is'nt even powerscaling feats from weaker armor. His armors have taken hits from class 100s and weapons like Worthy Grey Gargole and Thor's Mjolnir though his armor was bange up those hit harder than Cell, Worthy are empowered by a Skyfather.

Ki is no more harder to counter than mystical or cosmic energy sources which Tony can counter. He has a 1000 ways to take out Cell but this is mostly a troll thread made by a MVC sign up troll.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 21, 2013)

Cell would have no trouble beating Iron Man 
For him to even have trouble against Tony he'd have prep because his standard Bleeding edge armor is not up to the task of dealing with anyone capable of planetbusting without PIS


----------



## Erudite Ape (Apr 21, 2013)

A  vs DBZ character? Really?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pretty sure that calc wasn't accepted.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2013)

A better feat would be him reacting to block Loki's Mjolnir blast with his shield that was aimed at Thor



Gets hit the second time while up close to Loki but he does'nt die from it, infact he is'nt even in critical. This is from Thor disassembled comic no less, Bleeding Edge is more advanced by like 2 levels since even Extremis is more advanced than the armor in the scan.

Or any feat of his armors keeping with characters comparable or above Cell, no shortage of those really. I recall he escaped a black hole but probably remembering wrong.


----------



## Erudite Ape (Apr 21, 2013)

Iron Man gets seriously sold short all the time. Not that I mind, the character's a prick, but I'm just sayin' Cell's out of his league here. Stark may be that tagalong kid who annoys everyone, but he's still played with Cosmics, something Cell will never be able to do.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes that one was thrown out but he has other FTL feats, not to mention tech like nanites and singularities. Minus PIS/CIS Tony could beat any DBZ character with the possible exception of Buu (due to not being prepared for his unusual body structure and abilities).


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 21, 2013)

Well Cell is sub-relativistic in terms of speed and should have planetary strength so I guess he does have _some_ chance against Tony

Isn't Iron Man accepted here as Massively Hypersonic? (although i do recall him flying to the moon in a few panels) what are his best strength/durability feats? (aside from surviving a fight with Thor and Hulk)



Erudite Ape said:


> Iron Man gets seriously sold short all the time. Not that I mind, the character's a prick, but I'm just sayin' Cell's out of his league here. Stark may be that tagalong kid who annoys everyone, but he's still played with Cosmics, something Cell will never be able to do.



Yeah I find that the general consensus for Iron Man is

Live-Action Iron Man = The coolest person in fiction

Comic Book Iron Man = An unlikeable alcohlic prick


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Well Cell is sub-relativistic in terms of speed



Haha, what?



> and should have planetary strength


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 21, 2013)

If you took that as meaning moved or destroyed a planet with a physical attack, no, but he's comparable in strength to Gohan whose ki infused punches/kicks dismembered Cell Jr. who should be > Freeza's durability

So yes they can hurt people with planetary durability with physical blows


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> If you took that as meaning moved or destroyed a planet with a physical attack, no, but he's comparable in strength to Gohan whose ki infused punches/kicks dismembered Cell Jr. who should be > Freeza's durability
> 
> So yes they can hurt people with planetary durability with physical blows



No. I addressed this in the other thread. First of all, Frieza only survived on the surface of an exploding planet. Second of all, that's nothing but faulty interconnected speculation.

I can do that too, see:

Iron Man hurt Silver Surfer with an attack, Surfer flew through a supernova. Therefore Iron Man's strength > supernova.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 21, 2013)

Endless Mike said:


> Haha, what?



1. A convincing argument would be nice.

2. I'm pretty sure Cell can completely destroy Saiyan Saga Vegeta with one punch, so yes he should have planetary striking strength.



Endless Mike said:


> No. I addressed this in the other thread. First of all, Frieza only survived on the surface of an exploding planet. Second of all, that's nothing but faulty interconnected speculation.
> 
> I can do that too, see:
> 
> Iron Man hurt Silver Surfer with an attack, Surfer flew through a supernova. Therefore Iron Man's strength > supernova.



Surfer whose jobbered more times tan Thor and Supes combined?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> 1. So no argument then?



If by "sub-relativistic" you mean anything approaching quintuple digit mach... No. Buu saga maybe.



> 2. I'm pretty sure Cell can completely destroy Saiyan Saga Vegeta with one punch, so yes he should have planetary striking strength.



No. Nonononono. It does not work like that.

First of all, Vegeta does not have planet level durability. Not only is there no evidence his Gallic gun could have destroyed Earth (hyperbole statement thrown around along with "I'm the strongest in the universe!" even though he knew for a fact that wasn't true), but Goku's Kamehameha did not detonate/release its energy on him, it pushed him back and he got off of it as it continued into space.

Second of all, durability of DBZ characters against ki attacks and physical strength do not correlate strongly.



> Surfer whose jobbered more times tan Thor and Supes combined?



Double standards. Apply it to one, apply it to all.


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 21, 2013)

Ki has been used to enhance striking force since Saiyan Saga, probably earlier but cba to look

Freeza took a spirit bomb an extensive beating and was cut up then survived the explosion (barely), yeah he didn't tank the whole thing but Namek's explosion was at least LP

Of course multiplying PL is faulty but regardless Cell Cell Jr. Ssj2 Gohan Future Trunks the Androids etc. are all more powerful than Freeza, Future Trunks is the earliest showcasing of it by cutting up a stronger version of Freeza than the one which blew up Namek


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 21, 2013)

Endless Mike said:


> If by "sub-relativistic" you mean anything approaching quintuple digit mach... No. Buu saga maybe.



Wasn't his KH calced at Mach 29,000 or something like that?



Endless Mike said:


> No. Nonononono. It does not work like that.
> 
> First of all, Vegeta does not have planet level durability. Not only is there no evidence his Gallic gun could have destroyed Earth (hyperbole statement thrown around along with "I'm the strongest in the universe!" even though he knew for a fact that wasn't true), but Goku's Kamehameha did not detonate/release its energy on him, it pushed him back and he got off of it as it continued into space.



He also tanked the Spirit Bomb right after despite being injured. Besides i'm not too sure about vegeta exaggerating on the planet-busting gallick gun I mean its one thing if he said it to try and intimidate Goku its another thing to actually attempt it. 

Not to mention it sort of fits in with Piccolo who had a power level of over 300 busting the moon with a casual ki blast and that a very similar blast did absolutely nothing to weaksauce Raditz.


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> Cell Jr. who should be > Freeza's durability



Do you have any proof for that? Do you even have any proof that Frieza has planet level durability? I remember people arguing that him being on the surface of the planet and only barely surviving would have meant that his durability was less than what was output by the exploding planet.



godzillafan430 said:


> I'm pretty sure Cell can completely destroy Saiyan Saga Vegeta with one punch, so yes he should have planetary striking strength.



Arguments from belief don't really matter. Show proof.



> Ki has been used to enhance striking force since Saiyan Saga, probably earlier but cba to look



Yes they enhance their physical attacks with ki. What does that have to do with the claimed planet level punches? I'm sure you're not trying to imply that just because they have shown the ability to enhance their punches that that would mean they could amp their punches up to the same level as their blasts.



> Freeza took a spirit bomb an extensive beating and was cut up then survived the explosion (barely), yeah he didn't tank the whole thing but Namek's explosion was at least LP



Barely surviving still means he was injured by the attack, which puts his durability somewhere below what was dished out.



> Of course multiplying PL is faulty but regardless Cell Cell Jr. Ssj2 Gohan Future Trunks the Androids etc. are all more powerful than Freeza,



More powerful than Frieza? Yep, but can you quantify how much stronger they were? Can you prove that they were as durable/more durable than he was? PL scaling doesn't really help since the increase is often inconsistent.



> Future Trunks is the earliest showcasing of it by cutting up a stronger version of Freeza than the one which blew up Namek



I thought this was attributed to one of three things:

1. Frieza wasn't prepared for the attack.
2. Inconsistency.
3. He wasn't as powerful as before.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> Ki has been used to enhance striking force since Saiyan Saga, probably earlier but cba to look



Yes but not anywhere near planetary level. They don't have the feats for it.



> Freeza took a spirit bomb an extensive beating and was cut up then survived the explosion (barely), yeah he didn't tank the whole thing but Namek's explosion was at least LP



That was calced at petaton level or so, and he would have died if King Cold hadn't turned him into a cyborg.



> Of course multiplying PL is faulty but regardless Cell Cell Jr. Ssj2 Gohan Future Trunks the Androids etc. are all more powerful than Freeza, Future Trunks is the earliest showcasing of it by cutting up a stronger version of Freeza than the one which blew up Namek



You're assuming those mechanical parts have the same durability as his natural body.



godzillafan430 said:


> Wasn't his KH calced at Mach 29,000 or something like that?



IIRC that one was thrown out due to the dust and debris being used having been continually fired upwards.



> He also tanked the Spirit Bomb right after despite being injured.



No evidence that can destroy a planet either, other than a statement from King Kai who had never even been able to use the technique. Based on how it works (a type of anti-evil attack that doesn't even focus on destruction) and all of its showings have it not doing damage anywhere close to that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh god not this thread too  take this to the thread in the meta. Regardless of whether they have planet level strength or even relativistic feat, it won't help against Tony with all his H4X and ability to take hits from guys way above Cell. Plus his armors have fought massively hypersonic to FTL characters. He has a 1000 ways to kill Cell not involving brute force, there is'nt some chance against a guy who can counter everything Cell has including absorb his energy, I can post scans of him absorbing energy from characters like Thor.

So please argue this in the current meta thread as it has no bearing on the outcome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2013)

> Iron Man hurt Silver Surfer with an attack, Surfer flew through a supernova. Therefore Iron Man's strength > supernova.


if that was a legitimate feat for IM (i.e. if he was consistently Surfers/Thors level), then yeah


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Is punching out Cell Jrs. a "legitimate" feat for Gohan? He only did it in one instance.

Iron Man has fought Heralds and held his own many times.

Double standards.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2013)

> Is punching out Cell Jrs. a "legitimate" feat for Gohan? He only did it in one instance.


he thrashed PC who was > Cell Jrs





> Iron Man has fought Heralds and held his own many times.


then maybe he is herald level


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

> he thrashed PC who was > Cell Jrs



But he didn't kill him with physical attacks.



> then maybe he is herald level



Low Herald is certainly arguable.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2013)

PCs durability wouldn't be lower then Cell Jrs




> Low Herald is certainly arguable.


cool


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2013)

This thread is going in a direction I don't like. 

@EM: Why are you using instances in various threads like
Thor vs Spiderman
Supes hurting Source empowered Darkseid
Ironman hurting Silver Surfer with punches which is not consistent with Norrin's later feats

These are instances of Spiderman vs Firelord. I understand you're trying to get a point across but these examples are faulty.

Gohan thrashed Full powered Perfect Cell, the guy who created those Cell Jrs, regardless of whether that's planet level strength or not, that one is not inconsistent as nothing stops PC from being>>>Cell Jrs.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Just exposing the double standards people use.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> PCs durability wouldn't be lower then Cell Jrs



No, but he disintegrated him with a Kamehameha.


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Gohan thrashed Full powered Perfect Cell, the guy who created those Cell Jrs, regardless of whether that's planet level strength or not, that one is not inconsistent as nothing stops PC from being>>>Cell Jrs.



What does him beating PC have to do with this? Yes PC has higher durability than his Cell Jrs but that's kinda irrelevant here since Gohan didn't kill PC with a physical attack.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> What does him beating PC have to do with this? Yes PC has higher durability than his Cell Jrs but that's kinda irrelevant here since Gohan didn't kill PC with a physical attack.



He's  originally implying Gohan's feat was not legit for owning the Cell Jr  because he did'nt kill Perfect Cell, he later posts he was proving a point, which is fair enough but that feat would really have no bearing since Perfect Cell is more powerful than a Cell Jrs so it's not a point to use to downplay Gohan's feat.

Did you follow up on the point I was addressing?Seeing as how you admit PC was more durable and powerful?He could'nt kill PC with punches?Sure but that certainly does not make his feat with punching out a Cell Jr inconsisent or not legit.

I made no mention about Gohan being powerful enough to kill Cell with physical attacks, never claimed he could. Just saying that trying to use him not killing Perfect Cell as an argument to downplay Gohan physically owning a Cell Jr does'nt work. 



> Just exposing the double standards people use



No those people are claiming Gohan has planet level strength for hurting Cell Jrs, you're giving instances of weaker characters hurting ones they have no business hurting without prep.

I'm not saying I agree with the circular logic that "He hurt Cell Jrs who are above Frieza so he must have planet level strength"

Gohan vs Cell Jrs is'nt spiderman vs Firelord regardless of how you quantify a Cell Jrs durability to physical attacks. Gohan was potrayed as stronger than Cell Jrs and that was consistent with SSJ2 levels.

The argument is'nt to discredit the feat but to prove it does'nt require planet level strength and ask the opposition to give evidence to support otherwise.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Just saying that trying to use him not killing Perfect Cell as an argument to downplay Gohan physically owning a Cell Jr does'nt work.



I don't think anyone was saying that. 



> No those people are claiming Gohan has planet level strength for hurting Cell Jrs, you're giving instances of weaker characters hurting ones they have no business hurting without prep.
> 
> I'm not saying I agree with the circular logic that "He hurt Cell Jrs who are above Frieza so he must have planet level strength"
> 
> ...



My point is this kind of ABC feat scaling isn't acceptable and doesn't match what is shown.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

this thread is dumb


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Well that's a given.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 21, 2013)

So what is Tony's DC/Strength/Durability?

So far i've only read his earlier comics up haven't yet reached where he makes the Bleeding Edge.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

DC is mainly irrelevent due to his hax. Strength is on the level that allows him to compete with class 100s. Durability has him being able to survive Herald level attacks to a degree.

Honestly he is too fast, has too fast reactions, and too much hax to even put this in any doubt.


----------



## feebas_factor (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Cell would win.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...that is, if this match was somehow restricted to both combatants simply standing there firing their strongest brute force attacks at eachother and nothing else.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

feebas_factor said:


> I'm pretty sure Cell would win.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



True. Unless Tony was in his Thorbuster armor.


----------



## familyparka (Apr 21, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> this thread is dumb



Finally someone found the answer to the entire thread


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 21, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Finally someone found the answer to the entire thread



Silly boy,

OBD threads always continue even if the question was answered.


----------



## Unlucky13 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have to be perfectly honest, after lurking in the MvC lounge for a few days now this would have ended up in an epic shit storm of rage proportions with all the DBZ supporter over there.


----------



## tonpa (Apr 21, 2013)

lol at cell having better strength than ironman. Last time I check, DBZ characters had pretty shitty strength compared to comic book characters and even one piece in that matter.
Isn't dbz striking feat at best multiblock.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 21, 2013)

/10char


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh good, the split durability nonsense is back.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 21, 2013)

tonpa said:


> lol at cell having better strength than ironman. Last time I check, DBZ characters had pretty shitty strength compared to comic book characters and even one piece in that matter.
> Isn't dbz striking feat at best multiblock.



Nope, the fact DBZ characters can hurt each other at all with physical attacks proves otherwise.


----------



## tonpa (Apr 21, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> Nope, the fact DBZ characters can hurt each other at all with physical attacks proves otherwise.



So they have planet level punches lol or really shitty as durability.  Can you show me a scan where they punch a planet or mountain in half or  I call bullshit on you good sir. Blocking a Ki base attack is different then blocking a physical attack.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 21, 2013)

tonpa said:


> So they have planet level punches lol or really shitty as durability.  Can you show me a scan where they punch a planet or mountain in half or  I call bullshit on you good sir. Blocking a Ki base attack is different then blocking a physical attack.


Not really. Physically attacks are energy just the same as Ki attacks are. Ki attacks are more destructive, but the fact that Gohan didn't use one Ki attack against Buu and still utterly trounced him says something.


----------



## tonpa (Apr 21, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Not really. Physically attacks are energy just the same as Ki attacks are. Ki attacks are more destructive, but the fact that Gohan didn't use one Ki attack against Buu and still utterly trounced him says something.



Where was that stated in the manga, or get that fan fiction out.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 21, 2013)

tonpa said:


> Where was that stated in the manga, or get that fan fiction out.


Actually, that's stated in physics, Dupe-kun.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

@tonpa wow stupidity at it's best Talk with mike you two can get along.


----------



## tonpa (Apr 21, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Actually, that's stated in physics, Dupe-kun.



So someone disagrees with the holy god dbz he is suddenly dupe kun. Didn't know ki was in physics. Let me guess you believe goku is faster then light? 

Feats, WE USE FEATS.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol no, no one believe goku is FTL well at that point. we also use feat but common sense exist. and Joule of energy is still energy.  now go back to your science class and learn some


----------



## tonpa (Apr 21, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Lol no, no one believe goku is FTL well at that point. we also use feat but common sense exist



No thats shobby power scaling, saying goku has planet level punches is ridiculous.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

So you think freiza or Nappa can kill Vegito with a free hit.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 21, 2013)

No one said Goku had planet-level punches, Dupe-kun.


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

This is easy enough to take care of, post planet level durability feats.



> So you think freiza or Nappa can kill Vegito with a free hit.



Don't start this again, just post proof of your claims and Tonpa will shut up.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll just request this to be close it will turn into shit storm because of one stupid guy.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

Make it two.


----------



## Kazu (Apr 21, 2013)

instant shit-storm, just add dragon ball


----------



## tonpa (Apr 21, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> This is easy enough to take care of, post planet level durability feats.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't start this again, just post proof of your claims and Tonpa will shut up.



Thats all I was asking.  But I get some shobby explanation why there fan fiction math is right,


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 21, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> instant shit-storm, just add dragon ball vs Comics



Fixed that for you


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 21, 2013)

tonpa said:


> Didn't know ki *output energy just like punches do*.


Go on


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

tonpa said:


> Thats all I was asking.  But I get some shobby explanation why there fan fiction math is right,



Don't expect them to provide feats. They won't because said feats don't seem to exist. They'll opt to hide behind the reasoning of "its common sense" and dismiss naysayers as downplayers/trolls. In all honesty, prior to today I would have been on their side. But a thread in the meta brought their lack of feats to my attention.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

"Do you think X Character who is clearly weaker than Y Character can kill Y with a free hit?" is pretty much a litmus test for DBZ at this point


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 21, 2013)

DBZ seems to be causing more shitstorms as of late ever since Beers got debuted. Dem Chopsticks, man.

Breaking down the fabric of society.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 21, 2013)

Can't wait till we actually get to see the movie
All that fire


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Unlucky13 said:


> I have to be perfectly honest, after lurking in the MvC lounge for a few days now this would have ended up in an epic shit storm of rage proportions with all the DBZ supporter over there.


You do realize that this thread is on the razor-edge of becoming a heavy mike (or certain other people) driven shitstorm? If this thread goes off on any of quite a few key tangents (FTL BoG, DBZ physical strength, general DBZ speed, DBO piccolo calc), this thread won't stop until it's locked.
EDIT: oh look, it's already gone down that road.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> DBZ seems to be causing more shitstorms as of late ever since Beers got debuted. Dem Chopsticks, man.
> 
> Breaking down the fabric of society.



I guess It Has To Be This Way


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Can't wait till we actually get to see the movie
> All that fire



HD chopstick action


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

Well DB lack Planet busting since the only one who did it is Frieza and Kid buu it's not like the point of the series is to destroy earth. Since the point of the series is protecting it from getting destroyed.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 21, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I guess It Has To Be This Way


It's the only thing I know for real :_(


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 21, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> HD chopstick action



MFTL StarBusting Chopsticks
DBZ will be Saint Seiya tier


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> It's the only thing I know for real :_(



why can The Stains of Time just be washed away?


----------



## Kazu (Apr 21, 2013)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Fixed that for you



Or endless mike, that works too.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> MFTL StarBusting Chopsticks
> DBZ will be Saint Seiya tier



but never Saga Tier

that's just too much to ask for, you know


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 21, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> but never Saga Tier
> 
> that's just too much to ask for, you know



They can be Regulus tier


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> They can be Regulus tier



Mary Sue Asspull tier is too harsh, man


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 21, 2013)

DB/Z doesn't really deserve it

But that is the only way they could hope to achieve SS tiers


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 21, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> MFTL StarBusting Chopsticks
> DBZ will be Saint Seiya tier


Atomically Destroying Chopsticks flung at MFTL speeds.

Legit beyond legit


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

Saitomaru you think scaling shouldn't be use?.Just going to ask.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 21, 2013)

I said certain other people because whilst they all have mike in common, each version has different other debaters.


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> You do realize that this thread is on the razor-edge of becoming a heavy mike (or certain other people) driven shitstorm? If this thread goes off on any of quite a few key tangents (FTL BoG, DBZ physical strength, general DBZ speed, DBO piccolo calc), this thread won't stop until it's locked.
> EDIT: oh look, it's already gone down that road.



I'm not seeing why this has to turn into a shitstorm.



> Saitomaru you think scaling shouldn't be use?.Just going to ask.



No, I agree with its application. Especially because of the fact that DB's stats are almost entirely dependent on powerscaling. I'm not a DB downplayer nor am I against the idea of FTL DB. If there is proof of something I will not argue against it.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 21, 2013)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Atomically Destroying Chopsticks flung at MFTL speeds.
> 
> Legit beyond legit



Whis will turn out to have secret wine based powers, "whiskey" was just a ploy to distract his foes

Multiversal Drunkenness


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> I'm not seeing why this has to turn into a shitstorm.



Because it's gone down one of the tangents I mentioned. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

Saitomaru answer my question.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 21, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Whis will turn out to have secret wine based powers, "whiskey" was just a ploy to distract his foes
> 
> Multiversal Drunkenness


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GJOVPjhXMY[/YOUTUBE]

Accurate?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Although mike's not online yet, so you can all leave this thread for later.


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Because it's gone down one of the tangents I mentioned. It's only a matter of time.



Said shit storm can be avoided by simply answering a certain question. OBD isshould be too logical for this... 



shade0180 said:


> Saitomaru answer my question.



I did, learn to be patient. I have to type with the on screen keyboard since my cat is laying on my keyboard.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Apr 21, 2013)

Should I be surprised to see this sort of bullshit?

Modbat, Willy, Greedo, lock this piece of shit, because some fuckers on either side of the debate aren't mature enough to handle Comic Character A vs DB character B.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

Already requested it on willy's page.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> Said shit storm can be avoided by simply answering a certain question. OBD isshould be too logical for this...
> 
> 
> 
> I did, learn to be patient. I have to type with the on screen keyboard since my cat is laying on my keyboard.



I only want you to answer one question. Do you believe scaling should be use? that's it.


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Should I be surprised to see this sort of bullshit?
> 
> Modbat, Willy, Greedo, lock this piece of shit, because some fuckers on either side of the debate aren't mature enough to handle Comic Character A vs DB character B.



I'm not seeing what you're referring to. The current discussion is on DB durability... not Comic v. DB


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh god not this again, please take this somewhere else or lock this thread.


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> No,* I agree with its application*. Especially because of the fact that DB's stats are almost entirely dependent on powerscaling. I'm not a DB downplayer nor am I against the idea of FTL DB. If there is proof of something I will not argue against it.





shade0180 said:


> I only want you to answer one question. Do you believe scaling should be use? that's it.



I told you I already answered your question...


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

I can live with no scaling since two of my top 5 manga has no power to boast. Angel densetsu and Slam dunk.

What are you trying to debate then. Since no one is talking about FTL DB.


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Oh god not this again, please take this somewhere else or lock this thread.



Where should we take this discussion? Ever other place (even the meta thread where the discussion was relevant was locked). This conversation needs to be had if DB characters are supposed to be used in debates.


----------



## tonpa (Apr 21, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> Where should we take this discussion? Ever other place (even the meta thread where the discussion was relevant was locked). This conversation needs to be had if DB characters are supposed to be used in debates.



Is a Taboo subject and I doubt there will be an answer that will satisfy  everyone that why its always lock. A question that can not be answer.


----------



## feebas_factor (Apr 21, 2013)

tonpa said:


> So someone disagrees with the holy god dbz he is suddenly dupe kun. Didn't know ki was in physics. Let me guess you believe goku is faster then light?
> 
> Feats, WE USE FEATS.



So... If this is going to be a terrible thread anyway I might as well bring up the point that technically, via application of basic physics, Goku actually _is_ definitely at least 99% lightspeed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Assuming you don't distinguish at all between travel and combat speed, that is.


----------



## Es (Apr 21, 2013)

This thread is making my headache worse


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2013)

Saitomaru said:


> Where should we take this discussion? Ever other place (even the meta thread where the discussion was relevant was locked). This conversation needs to be had if DB characters are supposed to be used in debates.



Blogs?Make one if needed
VM/PMs?


----------



## Saitomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Blogs?Make one if needed
> VM/PMs?



Nah, those are too easily ignored (well, one made by me would be. I'm still butthurt over that thread I made...)


----------



## tonpa (Apr 21, 2013)

-shrugs- Also for a better strike/strength feat, can't they scale how much force it would take to throw someone through those large mesa(if you find anything bigger use it. Its been awhile since I read dbz. )


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2013)

Go to this thread for that off topic shits


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 22, 2013)




----------

